# Your ONE Favorite Album



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

You only get one.
Just one.
One choice and one alone.
Only one.

DONT FUCK UP


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Takun (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Viva (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


>


 
Ilu

After hours and hours of painful, mindbending consideration, I had to choose this.


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


>


That's probably like #3 for me :3


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Shindo (Jan 1, 2010)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK I CANT DO THIS
i think this


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't choose, dammit! I guess the one I'm listening to the most at this very moment would be this one:


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


>


 My favorite Death album by far.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 3, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> You only get one.
> Just one.
> One choice and one alone.
> Only one.
> ...


 
I don't want to be happy. 



AzurePhoenix said:


>


 
Geogaddi is in my top 3.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

adog said:


>



That's definately one of them. There's a tie.









those three tied. I can't pick a favourite


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 3, 2010)

You fucked up






That's me handing your ass to you on a fucking platter because you fucked up


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

It was a tie! Ok...I'll go with the Sonic Adventure soundtrack...ok..I can listen to that and not get bored. Final answer...


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Jan 3, 2010)

CAN'T! STOP! THE! PAAAAAIIIIIN-KIIIIIIIILLLLLL-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

Augh...I suppose as of right now:


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 3, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> You fucked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I always knew you were black.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine would have to be "Flood" by "They Might Be Giants".


----------

